# Sand Plums



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I have some hives about 1/4 mile from a stand of sand plums. I assume these bloom early, is that right? Also, do bee use them?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I assume these bloom early, is that right?

Yes. They are the first nectar source here.

> Also, do bee use them?

Yes.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I am grateful for the sand plum, as I believe it to be the source of Myrobalan rootstock for most tame plum varieties. It is a robust and hardy base for plum varieties that otherwise may not survive in certain regions.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

*Fwiw*

I often take walks at that beeyard after I take care of the hives. On one walk, the plums were ripe, and I ate quite a few of them. They actually taste good, but not much flesh and not as sweet as domesticated plums. 

This is also the yard with the bald eagle nest just down the way, and last summer there was a juvenille bald eagle flying around much of the time. This property also sets right on the Arkansas River (the owner actually owns the riverbed to the middle of the river).


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Kansas is full of sand plums. My mother told me that the settlers would pick them and spread them on their way across the plains.

When they are in full bloom it is very refreshing to stand just down wind of a thicket on a still day. Intoxicating.


----------



## RiverSideSandPlumsdotcom (Dec 11, 2012)

Sand Plums are used by all kinds of wildlife; bees, deer, hog, rabbit & ect. The Sand Plum has so many uses. Not often sought after because of the elder generation. During the dust bowl the sand plum was one of the only trees to bare fruit. It became one of the main dishes during that era. When it was over everyone was sick of it and the thorn's it produces. There are some people that have never seen or even know what a sand plum is. They are great for wine and preserves. Preppers love the seeds i hear because of the hardy and healthy growth of the plant in bad soil. 


S.D.
Ceo of River Side Sand Plums
www.riversidesandplums.com


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

Sand plum jelly is great...


----------

